# New hunter seeking advice on coyote hunting



## Henryc (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm going coyote hunting this up coming weeking and i need advice on everything from how to track to scents and nightvision-vs-spotlight
anything and everything you know or advise would be helpful


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, you have a week to do research

Read every thread on this site, look at other predator hunting sites, do a search on predator hunting and read read read. I am starting my 3rd season of predator hunting and learn new stuff everyday. Borrow some hunting videos, talk to people...and most importantly, have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

What state are you hunting in?


----------



## Henryc (Oct 24, 2005)

Im going on a friends ranch in North Texas, They have a heavy coyote population. A friend is gonna let me use his cetmie, will that be good enough?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

fill me in on what a "cetmie" is. Texas will be fun. If your have the equipment i would call at nigth i know that it isn't quite as fun since you don't get to see them calling but your success goes WAY UP!!!!


----------



## Henryc (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry i misspelled it, it is a cetme and my friend tells me its a spanish assault rifle surplus, kinda old, semi automatic
he says imagine a hkg3
if you type it into google image its there, and im defanitly going at night probably spotlighting, but only coyote


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

CETME is generally a .308. I am looking at getting one in the spring, my wife's uncle is selling his. You can go to www.gunbroker.com to check them out. I would be interested in hearing from someone who owns one. Is it a good alternative to an AR?


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

> I would be interested in hearing from someone who owns one. Is it a good alternative to an AR?


 I don't own one, but my uncle bought a kit and a receiver last year, plopped it into my lap, and told em to put it together. That being said, they are a very tough weapon. Shooting one is very similar to shooting an L1A1. very similar performance, depending on the quality of the barrel in the kit. I mounted a 6x24x50mm on it and didn't have a problem reaching out past 300 yards. If you're a beginning shooter, I wouldn't suggest taking shots that long to begin with, but it is a dependable rifle. I actually prefer it to an AR. It's quite heavy, though.


----------

